# God Friended Me - Season Thread *spoilers*



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

The only thread was the pilot episode, so here's a thread where we can discuss any episode.

I really enjoy this show. Sure it's kinda sappy, but I always find myself looking forward to it each week. It probably won't inspire a lot of discussion here, but that's the nature of shows like this. As far as the "God Account", I'm okay if they never explain it or get to the bottom of it.

Love the chemistry between Miles & Cara. I've never seen her (Violett Beane) in anything before, and she is a delight to watch. Very expressive face. Brandon Micheal Hall was in The Mayor, one of the worst new shows of the last few years, although in fairness, the writing (and premise) sucked, not the acting.

Here is a link to the E1 thread.


----------



## rharmelink (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm enjoying the show...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Brandon Michael Hall was the only good part of the Mayor, really. Glad to see him back so soon and he is very natural here. 

I also hope they never get even close to the God account. That is what always ruins shows like this. Keep it a total mystery.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I decided to give this show a chance because I like Violett Beane. I know her from The Flash and The Resident. She's great.

Brandon Michael Hall? I didn't recognize him. Then again, I only watched two episodes of The Mayor.

I like this show. It's a light, fun, Sunday night offering. Strange timeslot, being sandwiched between 60 Minutes and NCIS:LA and Madam Secretary. Guess there was an opening with the demise of Wisdom of the Crowd.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

We like it too. For all the reasons already mentioned. It's fun and heartwarming.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Three eps in and still enjoying it. Little things here and there annoy me but overall it's good. 

Like when Miles was watching the autistic boy and went to the music store and the mom came in, the first words out of his mouth should have been "He walked out and you said I couldn't touch him so I followed him here."

And the timing of things is off. It will be late in one scene and the next it's mid day. And they're traversing across NYC like no big deal. I can't imagine everything is happening within a 10-block radius.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

sushikitten said:


> And the timing of things is off. It will be late in one scene and the next it's mid day. And they're traversing across NYC like no big deal. I can't imagine everything is happening within a 10-block radius.


God works in mysterious ways.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Another small annoying thing in the most recent episode we watched: the one where Fliss is looking for Jim. 

She knows these people are helping her look for him and she's totally geeked about it, yet she just COMPLETELY WALKS AWAY in the middle of Central Park while Cara is on a phone call? Really?


----------



## frombhto323 (Jan 24, 2002)

sushikitten said:


> Three eps in and still enjoying it. Little things here and there annoy me but overall it's good.
> 
> Like when Miles was watching the autistic boy and went to the music store and the mom came in, the first words out of his mouth should have been "He walked out and you said I couldn't touch him so I followed him here."
> 
> And the timing of things is off. *It will be late in one scene and the next it's mid day. And they're traversing across NYC like no big deal. I can't imagine everything is happening within a 10-block radius*.


Welcome to TV Land, especially the NYC version.


----------



## frombhto323 (Jan 24, 2002)

sushikitten said:


> Another small annoying thing in the most recent episode we watched: the one where Fliss is looking for Jim.
> 
> She knows these people are helping her look for him and she's totally geeked about it, yet she just COMPLETELY WALKS AWAY in the middle of Central Park while Cara is on a phone call? Really?


I'm with you there. It was so implausible that it was jarring.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Bah. Watch Poldark. 18th century and they flit back and forth to London which is 300 miles away. And stay clean. 

It’s TV.


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

Regarding the geographical distances, I don't find it hard to believe that it is all in a close area.



Spoiler



It was revealed that the cab driver last week was the same cab driver in the pilot who was driving the doctor who saved Cara]


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Win Joy Jr said:


> Regarding the geographical distances, I don't find it hard to believe that it is all in a close area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't need to spoilerize that. The thread allows open spoilers.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Win Joy Jr said:


> Regarding the geographical distances, I don't find it hard to believe that it is all in a close area.
> 
> [] It was revealed that the cab driver last week was the same cab driver in the pilot who was driving the doctor who saved Cara][/]


If I wasn't so lazy, I'd go back and look at that episode, to see if the cabbie was shown.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

astrohip said:


> If I wasn't so lazy, I'd go back and look at that episode, to see if the cabbie was shown.


If I wasn't so lazy, I'd ask someone to go back and look for me.


----------



## rharmelink (Dec 1, 2015)

Did they give us a hint in this episode that the God account is not God?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I know this show is schmaltzy, but I really enjoy it.

I'm not sure how Uncle T comes back from this. I don't care family or not, when you embezzle $600K FROM A CHURCH, it's hard to just forgive and forget. Will he still be an ongoing character?



rharmelink said:


> Did they give us a hint in this episode that the God account is not God?


How... ?


----------



## rharmelink (Dec 1, 2015)

astrohip said:


> How... ?


Falken, a master of AI, has been missing for years. And the fire wall for the God account has his signature?

Maybe the God account *is* the AI program developed by Falken, and what we are seeing is actions similar to the computer in Person in Interest? Instead of spitting out the SSN to the team of the someone that needs help (or is going to perpetrate a crime), it is notifying Miles of someone that needs help.

In either case, AI or God, GFM or PoI, the lack of information is extremely contrived.

Same for Manifest. Same for Lost. And so many others.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

rharmelink said:


> Falken, a master of AI, has been missing for years. And the fire wall for the God account has his signature?
> 
> Maybe the God account *is* the AI program developed by Falken, and what we are seeing is actions similar to the computer in Person in Interest? Instead of spitting out the SSN to the team of the someone that needs help (or is going to perpetrate a crime), it is notifying Miles of someone that needs help.
> 
> ...


Ah, got it.

Agree on the lack of info. This is the type of show where one really can't dig to deep, or expect logic to rule. It falls apart really fast. Luckily, it's easy to gloss over (and overlook) with a show like this. Way too often they make a leap of deduction that is nonsensical, but of course it works. In a show more rooted in reality, it would drive me nuts. In this one, it's just the price we pay to get a cute show.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Ah, got it.
> 
> Agree on the lack of info. This is the type of show where one really can't dig to deep, or expect logic to rule. It falls apart really fast. Luckily, it's easy to gloss over (and overlook) with a show like this. Way too often they make a leap of deduction that is nonsensical, but of course it works. In a show more rooted in reality, it would drive me nuts. In this one, it's just the price we pay to get a cute show.


I would actually prefer false lead after false lead. Keeping the god account a mystery works better than any solution possible.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> I would actually prefer false lead after false lead. Keeping the god account a mystery works better than any solution possible.


Agree. I've said before, I'm okay with never getting an answer to the God account. It's the stories and the characters that drive this series, not the mystery.

Although they really do try to work it each episode.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Agree. I've said before, I'm okay with never getting an answer to the God account. It's the stories and the characters that drive this series, not the mystery.
> 
> Although they really do try to work it each episode.


And I'm okay with that. Especially as the show is about faith and doubt. It makes sense for the son to doubt the existence of god and therefore the validity of the God account. The tricky part is to keep coming up with dead end paths that keep that part of the story alive. They may have to just let it lie for a few episodes if and when they run out of ideas on how to keep the tease working.


----------



## rharmelink (Dec 1, 2015)

One of the wonderful things about Seinfeld was the way stories intertwined, both within an episode and between episodes. This show has done some of that. I hope the writers are creative enough to continue that. Most TV just makes things up as they go along.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

rharmelink said:


> One of the wonderful things about Seinfeld was the way stories intertwined, both within an episode and between episodes. This show has done some of that. I hope the writers are creative enough to continue that. Most TV just makes things up as they go along.


The best example of intertwined story telling I've ever seen is the British version of Coupling.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

There was a touch of Eli Pope when Rev. Arthur was "lecturing" Uncle T after he found out he took the money.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Ratings are up for this latest episode. Good news!


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> I would actually prefer false lead after false lead. Keeping the god account a mystery works better than any solution possible.


MR Brain works in mysterious ways.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

This show is the worst new show on TV. CBS you can do better!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Sparky1234 said:


> This show is the worst new show on TV. CBS you can do better!


Clearly people in this thread disagree with you but thanks for your valuable input.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> Clearly people in this thread disagree with you but thanks for your valuable input.


Sorry but most online reviews agree with my sentiment.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Sparky1234 said:


> Sorry but most online reviews agree with my sentiment.


MR Brain doesn't and that's the most important being in the universe.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Sparky1234 said:


> This show is the worst new show on TV. CBS you can do better!
> 
> 
> Sparky1234 said:
> ...


No, they don't. Please link to any single review that calls this "the worst new show on TV". Hyperbole called!

Early season reviews were mixed, some like it, some call it maudlin. All of which is typical for a show like this. I haven't seen any reviews in the last month or so.

Ratings are trending up, which is a good sign for a show like this. Word of mouth will bring in a few new viewers.

I guess CBS likes to do this to their "#1 Worst New Show":
God Friended Me, Neighborhood, Magnum Snag Full-Season Orders


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I will say it has become one of my first go-to shows after airing (as opposed to stuff that starts to pile up)...


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

astrohip said:


> No, they don't. Please link to any single review that calls this "the worst new show on TV". Hyperbole called!
> 
> Early season reviews were mixed, some like it, some call it maudlin. All of which is typical for a show like this. I haven't seen any reviews in the last month or so.
> 
> ...


I wager that there will be no second season!


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

ufo4sale said:


> MR Brain doesn't and that's the most important being in the universe.


Awful show! We each have an opinion!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Sparky1234 said:


> Awful show! We each have an opinion!


And you're welcome to post them. Just don't come in saying several reviews call this the worst new show of the season, when that's absolutely not true.

I've made my own "who greenlit this garbage" posts in some of the new shows this season ("I Feel Bad" comes to mind), but I don't make up stuff to reinforce my point.

"Lowest ratings for any new show since electricity was invented!"


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

astrohip said:


> And you're welcome to post them. Just don't come in saying several reviews call this the worst new show of the season, when that's absolutely not true.
> 
> I've made my own "who greenlit this garbage" posts in some of the new shows this season ("I Feel Bad" comes to mind), but I don't make up stuff to reinforce my point.
> 
> "Lowest ratings for any new show since electricity was invented!"


Facts???


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Sparky1234 said:


> Facts???


Absolutely...











yes, I know the difference between invented and discovered, that's the point zoomie!


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

astrohip said:


> Absolutely...
> 
> View attachment 37640
> 
> ...


OK


astrohip said:


> Absolutely...
> 
> View attachment 37640
> 
> ...


OK


----------



## rharmelink (Dec 1, 2015)

Sparky1234 said:


> This show is the worst new show on TV.


On Sunday night, of the *12 new TV episodes* that were broadcast, the only one that had a higher rating than GFM was 60 minutes. I think CBS would consider that a win, since they do both shows.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

rharmelink said:


> On Sunday night, of the *12 new TV episodes* that were broadcast, the only one that had a higher rating than GFM was 60 minutes. I think CBS would consider that a win, since they do both shows.


Time will tell.....


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Another great episode if you ask me.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

I happened to catch the last 45 minutes of the last episode. I found it watchable enough and might catch again if it's on. 

Can someone give me a quick recap of the relationship between the two lead characters?

Lead Character 1: The guy who got the text and seems to have a podcast of sorts asked a girl on a date to the jazz place at the end
Lead Character 2: With the chevron sweater, dark hair, also brought a date to the jazz place but seemed to really want to be on a date with Lead Character1 guy.

Question 2: how is the daughter of the saxophone minister related to main storyline? Are she and the minister ongoing characters?


----------



## rharmelink (Dec 1, 2015)

Early on, it looked like LC1 and LC2 were going to be an item, but they brought in LC2's ex-boyfriend (who wasn't a good guy, but appears to have changed, but could easily relapse?) to complicate the situation. LC1's date is someone he has been competing with over poster space promoting each of their own interests, and they met in a marketing class after (i.e. the "meet cute").

The saxophone player is LC1's father, so the daughter is LC1's sister. Both have been prominent in previous episodes. LC1's father is a minister, so the fact that LC1 is an atheist has been an issue. LC1 was very close to an uncle growing up, so the uncle was more of a father figure to him because of the split with this own father over religion.

The other prominent character is LC1's best friend, the computer expert that works in the same office LC1 does, that is trying to track down who's behind the God account. He had been with another woman, but she got a good job out of state and they're in a long-distance relationship, but now another hacker is chumming up with him to track down the God account. So maybe another romantic conflict there.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

rharmelink said:


> Early on, it looked like LC1 and LC2 were going to be an item, but they brought in LC2's ex-boyfriend (who wasn't a good guy, but appears to have changed, but could easily relapse?) to complicate the situation. ....


Fantastic, just what I was looking for! Thank you for taking the time to type this out.


----------



## RickyL (Sep 13, 2004)

rharmelink said:


> Early on, it looked like LC1 and LC2 were going to be an item, but they brought in LC2's ex-boyfriend (who wasn't a good guy, but appears to have changed, but could easily relapse?) to complicate the situation. LC1's date is someone he has been competing with over poster space promoting each of their own interests, and they met in a marketing class after (i.e. the "meet cute").
> 
> The saxophone player is LC1's father, so the daughter is LC1's sister. Both have been prominent in previous episodes. LC1's father is a minister, so the fact that LC1 is an atheist has been an issue. LC1 was very close to an uncle growing up, so the uncle was more of a father figure to him because of the split with this own father over religion.
> 
> The other prominent character is LC1's best friend, the computer expert that works in the same office LC1 does, that is trying to track down who's behind the God account. He had been with another woman, but she got a good job out of state and they're in a long-distance relationship, but now another hacker is chumming up with him to track down the God account. So maybe another romantic conflict there.


LC2 was the first friend request LC1 got.


----------



## type_g (Sep 9, 2002)

You should try to find and watch the first few episodes. all of them have been intertwined and connected with each other and with all God cases.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

type_g said:


> You should try to find and watch the first few episodes. all of them have been intertwined and connected with each other and with all God cases.


Another good episode tonight, and another episode with a call back to a previous God Account friend request.

So how long are they gonna play this Miles/Cara love challenge?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

astrohip said:


> So how long are they gonna play this Miles/Cara love challenge?


Like most shows, long beyond my tolerance levels, I'm positive!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I actually hope they never match them up. It is so boring that every man/woman pairing on TV needs to be romantic. Let them find others and be friends/partners.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

I'm glad everyone is enjoying the show.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Show is doing well in the ratings. 8 million viewers on a regular basis, although the demo is nothing to rave about.

TVbytheNumbers has it as almost certain to be renewed.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

We need a feel good show these days. We love it.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Another good episode. It's surprising how moving this show can be at times.

I'm glad they wrapped up the Cara & Eli story line. We all knew it wasn't going anywhere, so the quicker the writers moved past it, the better.

The Falken plot is more interesting than I thought it would be. Usually season-long arcs are distractions from the week to week stories, but Falken (Henry Chase) is moving quick enough, and being kept brief each week, which makes it a fairly good side plot.


----------



## rharmelink (Dec 1, 2015)

It's still looking to me like the God Account might be an AI.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

rharmelink said:


> It's still looking to me like the God Account might be an AI.


If Mr. Reese or Finch pop out next episode...Person if Interest crossover? :::crosses fingers:::


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I don't care too much for any of the story lines involving a friend recommended by the God account and his Dad. I find it far more entertaining when the Dad/Son baggage is left out of the storyline and we just get a random person in trouble of the week.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Another great episode if I do say so myself.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

A friend recommended GFM to me, since I recently subscribed to Hulu (the BF/CM deal) and was able to start at the beginning and get current...

Not quite current yet, but I am enjoying it... Far from the best...far from the worst... Net positive in my opinion... And as @sushikitten said, we don't have enough feel-good shows... This will be my weekly dose...


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

What does everyone think would happen when/if they find out whose behind the G-d account?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ufo4sale said:


> What does everyone think would happen when/if they find out whose behind the G-d account?


The end of the series.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> The end of the series.


Isn't it, the end of life on earth (as we know it)?


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

ufo4sale said:


> What does everyone think would happen when/if they find out whose behind the G-d account?


Spoiler...

It's George Burns...


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

_Worlds will live_, _worlds will die_, and nothing will ever be the same!


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

BTW why can't G-d be behind the G-d account. I mean it is named after him. Maybe he just got bored one day and wanted to play a game with everyone. I know I would do that just for the fun of it.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Good episode for the Fall Finale. Seems like we've completed "Part One" of the path now. The Fibonacci spiral is complete. Now with Priya's appearance/revelation, I'm guessing the second half of the season will start to lead us towards the God Account.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Interview with the showrunners. Discussion on what transpired last night, plus some talk about what we can expect when the show resumes in January. No spoilers, just general discussion...

'God Friended Me' star and showrunners go inside that emotional midseason finale


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Who is Priya's on the show? I don't recognize her. Please jog my memory. Thanks.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

ufo4sale said:


> Who is Priya's on the show? I don't recognize her. Please jog my memory. Thanks.


Pria was the reporter they tracked down who had written an article about Henry Chase (Falken) many years ago in college. She gave them, in an earlier episode, a copy of her article.

Then at the end of the latest episode (E11, "17 Years", the Fall Finale), the gang learned the location of the home of Henry Chase's parents. And of course it completes the Fibonacci spiral. They walk in, expecting to find... who knows what, and it's deserted. For some time. Then Pria walks in, saying something like she was ready to tell them "the truth".


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Touching scene tonight, the sister's reunion. They needed it, coming on the heels of the news about her birth parents.

Still love this show. Glad they worked thru the Nia situation.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Another good episode, but geez... Rakesh is the biggest dumbass I've seen on TV in a while. Handled his interviews well, eh? :dizzy:


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

astrohip said:


> Another good episode, but geez... Rakesh is the biggest dumbass I've seen on TV in a while. Handled his interviews well, eh? :dizzy:


He probably followed the standard customer service script.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Another good episode, but geez... Rakesh is the biggest dumbass I've seen on TV in a while. Handled his interviews well, eh? :dizzy:


To be quite honest, usually when you are caught hacking systems, you do get fired. But he did panic.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

Hacks company computer, only shows up at work when he wants to hack the system or use the database for personal reasons... I'd think I was being fired too.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Here's what's been bothering me for the past few episodes: the fact that Miles is giving quite a bit of detail on what they're doing to find what's behind the God account on his podcast.

I get that they are using his podcast as a narrative device, which I like and was able to excuse it as such at first.

But now he's apparently going into details about finding Pria and meeting her, etc... that just strikes me as being foolish.

Granted, "God" may already know all of it anyways, but why tip your hand so obviously?
(Now if this is setup down the road for "a trap", ok.)


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Another great episode if I do say so myself. See you in a few weeks.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Great news!

God Friended Me Renewed for Season 2
_
CBS has renewed God Friended Me for Season 2, the network announced Tuesday. The freshman dramedy starring Brandon Micheal Hall stands as CBS' second most-watched new series (behind FBI)._


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

When is this coming back?


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

Peter000 said:


> When is this coming back?


S01 E14 (The Trouble With the Curve) airs Feb. 17, 2019


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

DVR_Dave said:


> S01 E14 (The Trouble With the Curve) airs Feb. 17, 2019


Thanks!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Great news!
> 
> God Friended Me Renewed for Season 2
> _
> CBS has renewed God Friended Me for Season 2, the network announced Tuesday. The freshman dramedy starring Brandon Micheal Hall stands as CBS' second most-watched new series (behind FBI)._


Where is sparky?


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

TonyD79 said:


> Where is sparky?


FFWDing thru commercials, since the skip monkeys don't like sparky.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

My wife is a believer and I am not, but I thought she might like this show. So we watched the first couple of episodes, and she tapped out (she prefers "realistic" shows and movies). I rather liked it, and have continued watching.

So the believer didn't care for it, and the non-believer is still watching.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

As a believer, I'm thinking there's going to be some other explanation, but we'll see.....


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> My wife is a believer and I am not, but I thought she might like this show. So we watched the first couple of episodes, and she tapped out (she prefers "realistic" shows and movies). I rather liked it, and have continued watching.
> 
> So the believer didn't care for it, and the non-believer is still watching.


That's interesting. Either she doesn't see that everything on the show could have an "ordinary" explanation or she doesn't think God is realistic.


----------



## cstelter (Mar 18, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> That's interesting. Either she doesn't see that everything on the show could have an "ordinary" explanation or she doesn't think God is realistic.


I believe the Bible, but I truly suspect that the level of algorithm to predict the behavior as shown on this show is way beyond realistic-- especially in 2018. I earned my degrees back in the late 80's early 90's so perhaps AI and big data are far more advanced than I understand it, but the sheer complexity involved in predicting the types of crises portrayed week to week should go way beyond predictive analytics-- especially to be batting 1000...

So perhaps the idea that some algorithm could be responsible, and that it would find markers along a Fibonacci sequenced pattern overlaying NYC no less landing at the site his mother was killed is what she finds unrealistic. Also, the thought that God would use facebook seems unrealistic (to me anyway) if you believe the Bible. So either way I get why someone liking realistic shows would give up on this.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I don’t see anything complex in the “prediction” of crises in the show. They are all pretty straight forward if you know about the people involved. Not at all a stretch for today’s data mining. 

As for God using Facebook? Huh? Why not? He used a bush in the Bible.


----------



## cstelter (Mar 18, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> I don't see anything complex in the "prediction" of crises in the show. They are all pretty straight forward if you know about the people involved. Not at all a stretch for today's data mining.
> 
> As for God using Facebook? Huh? Why not? He used a bush in the Bible.


I'm not going to enter into a religious debate. Let's just say that I would expect a proper poll of those who claim to believe the Bible to be what it says it is would show that a significant number of people agree with me about how realistic it would be that God would be using Facebook. I wouldn't say it is impossible for God (as described in the Bible) to do so, but extremely unrealistic. I could be wrong about such a poll results, but that's my opinion. I accept that I may be wrong in that position, but I hold it for now.

I'm no expert in data mining and predictive analytics, but it's not like we've got a well defined problem space of numeric ups and downs of the stock market with tons and tons of financial metrics at our disposal-- you could write an algorithm perhaps for predicting suicide, or eviction, etc. and each would be x% accurate, but this God account algorithm theory is essentially looking for any one of a myriad of crises at a specific locations and sending it his way with 100% accuracy. Wasn't the first point in the spiral the subway station where thy guy was going to kill himself? You can predict *that*? Not just that someone may be suicidal, but the time and location with enough time to alert someone to get there at the same time??? If we could do that with today's technology we're well on our way to minority report without any special waterborne people. I'm just not buying that this is realistic today. I could easily be wrong but someone would have to prove it to me before I change my opinion. I don't spend my free time studying data mining capabilities so I'm unsure where theory ends and reality begins with that arena.

What studies can you point me to which would indicate that today's data mining can predict human behavior with that high of accuracy? Perhaps you can persuade me.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

It's TV fiction. The AI can be as advanced as the plot demands.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

What do I have to do to convert the NON believers?


----------



## cstelter (Mar 18, 2002)

Peter000 said:


> It's TV fiction. The AI can be as advanced as the plot demands.


I suspect this was directed toward me. I don't think anyone is disputing this point.

Cameras on CSI can be 480i and be zoomed in with 100% clarity 100x to catch an image of a person off a reflection in someone's sunglasses if the plot demands. But if a person enjoys shows that are "realistic" I can see why they may stop watching such shows. Whether they are a believer or not has no bearing, nor does it raise any inconsistencies in my mind, so I was just expressing my opinion.

Me? I don't mind watching such unrealistic shows which is why I'm still watching "God Friended Me" (and reading this thread) even though I find it rather unrealistic from multiple aspects. I have no clue where the writers are taking this so I'm also watching out of curiosity about their end game. But to presume that anyone (believer or unbeliever) finding the show unrealistic means the person is in an illogical either/or scenario for not wanting to watch it doesn't ring true to me.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

cstelter said:


> I suspect this was directed toward me. I don't think anyone is disputing this point.
> 
> Cameras on CSI can be 480i and be zoomed in with 100% clarity 100x to catch an image of a person off a reflection in someone's sunglasses if the plot demands. But if a person enjoys shows that are "realistic" I can see why they may stop watching such shows. Whether they are a believer or not has no bearing, nor does it raise any inconsistencies in my mind, so I was just expressing my opinion.
> 
> Me? I don't mind watching such unrealistic shows which is why I'm still watching "God Friended Me" (and reading this thread) even though I find it rather unrealistic from multiple aspects. I have no clue where the writers are taking this so I'm also watching out of curiosity about their end game. But to presume that anyone (believer or unbeliever) finding the show unrealistic means the person is in an illogical either/or scenario for not wanting to watch it doesn't ring true to me.


Everyone is entitled to their own opinions. Like you said we have to watch to the bitter end to see what "their" endgame is.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

cstelter said:


> I'm not going to enter into a religious debate. Let's just say that I would expect a proper poll of those who claim to believe the Bible to be what it says it is would show that a significant number of people agree with me about how realistic it would be that God would be using Facebook. I wouldn't say it is impossible for God (as described in the Bible) to do so, but extremely unrealistic. I could be wrong about such a poll results, but that's my opinion. I accept that I may be wrong in that position, but I hold it for now.
> 
> I'm no expert in data mining and predictive analytics, but it's not like we've got a well defined problem space of numeric ups and downs of the stock market with tons and tons of financial metrics at our disposal-- you could write an algorithm perhaps for predicting suicide, or eviction, etc. and each would be x% accurate, but this God account algorithm theory is essentially looking for any one of a myriad of crises at a specific locations and sending it his way with 100% accuracy. Wasn't the first point in the spiral the subway station where thy guy was going to kill himself? You can predict *that*? Not just that someone may be suicidal, but the time and location with enough time to alert someone to get there at the same time??? If we could do that with today's technology we're well on our way to minority report without any special waterborne people. I'm just not buying that this is realistic today. I could easily be wrong but someone would have to prove it to me before I change my opinion. I don't spend my free time studying data mining capabilities so I'm unsure where theory ends and reality begins with that arena.
> 
> What studies can you point me to which would indicate that today's data mining can predict human behavior with that high of accuracy? Perhaps you can persuade me.


How about telling me where you think accuracy is needed? The problems attacked have been simple. So simple that three bumbling humans have figured them out in minutes.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

There may be a recording problem with this Sunday's episode. See post here.


----------



## cstelter (Mar 18, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> How about telling me where you think accuracy is needed? The problems attacked have been simple. So simple that three bumbling humans have figured them out in minutes.


We must be talking past each other. I really can't even make sense of this response. It's fine, I feel the conversation has run its course.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Interview with the showrunner. No spoilers... just broad conversation. There is a casting spoiler, but it doesn't really _spoil _anything.

God Friended Me Boss Talks Miles/Cara 'Attraction,' Teases Finale Shake-Up


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Interview with the showrunner. No spoilers... just broad conversation. There is a casting spoiler, but it doesn't really _spoil _anything.
> 
> God Friended Me Boss Talks Miles/Cara 'Attraction,' Teases Finale Shake-Up


Ugh on the casting spoiler.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Ugh on the casting spoiler.


I'll raise you an 'OMG'
Almost enough for me to bail


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I'll raise you an 'OMG'
> Almost enough for me to bail


I may get there after the character appears.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Good episode. I like how they recycle "friends" from previous episodes. 

Is it just me, or is the Rakesh/Jaya relationship kinda weird? They have this long-distance affair, yet never said those three little words? And now they're debating how they're gonna live together? At least we finally have our two stars going on a proper date.

I'm not a big Adam Goldberg fan either, but he seems to be ok in this role (so far).


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

So far. Because the role is small. He is totally not believable in it, though.


----------



## cstelter (Mar 18, 2002)

I guess I've seen Adam Goldberg in a very few things like Saving Private Ryan, Beautiful mind, the odd episode of ER, Numb3rs, etc, but when watching the episode I didn't know him from Adam.

I guess with almost no bias, I couldn't determine his believably on one episode.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

The believability had nothing to do with bias. I did not believe the character.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> The believability had nothing to do with bias.


I don't believe that for a second. If you can't stand the actor there's always less believablility in the performance, because there's always that nagging inner rolling eyes at what they are doing.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Peter000 said:


> I don't believe that for a second. If you can't stand the actor there's always less believablility in the performance, because there's always that nagging inner rolling eyes at what they are doing.


Don't tell me what I am thinking. I am more open minded than that. The character was weak and passive.

And he exhibited none of the behavior as an actor that annoyed me in the past.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Don't tell me what I am thinking. I am more open minded than that. The character was weak and passive.
> 
> And he exhibited none of the behavior as an actor that annoyed me in the past.


I'm not telling you what you're thinking. I'm telling you what you're not thinking.  I'm saying It's a gut reaction not a conscious "Hey I don't like him! I don't believe that character at all!"

And when a person says "I'm open minded" more often than not they're not.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Peter000 said:


> I'm not telling you what you're thinking. I'm telling you what you're not thinking.  I'm saying It's a gut reaction not a conscious "Hey I don't like him! I don't believe that character at all!"
> 
> And when a person says "I'm open minded" more often than not they're not.


Again. Don't tell me what is going on in my mind. Or my gut. I didn't like the CHARACTER. I had no problem with his acting. What I don't like about him is that he is usually smarmy. He wasn't at all. I didn't even identify him right away.

One last time. Don't tell me how my brain works. It is arrogance especially since you have never even met me.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Well, that was interesting. I'll give this show credit, I keep thinking they're going to fall into a routine (AKA CBS Procedural-itis), and yet every episode seems to stay fresh. The Pastor becoming the Bishop (I may have my honorifics wrong). The restaurant. The server hack. Rakesh acting somewhat more mature than his usual 12 year old self.

But the biggie... A twist in the Miles /Cara relationship. The date falls flat. "_Let's be friends_". And then Dino plays his magic with _That's Amore_.

_When the stars make you drool just like a pasta fazool
That's amore
When you dance down the street with a cloud at your feet
You're in love_


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Had to sing along.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I was half expecting Cher to show up, slap them both, and say, "Snap out of it!"

At least they didn't drag this out for seven seasons.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> I was half expecting Cher to show up, slap them both, and say, "Snap out of it!"
> 
> At least they didn't drag this out for seven seasons.


Agreed. While they are stretching the main story, there is enough activity around it that makes the show move overall.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Even my cold, cynical heart shed a tear or two last night. The writers tug on the heartstrings each week, but this one was a world class playing with your emotions episode. When we found out the relationship between the couple who lost their daughter, and the young girl who wanted the violin... 

Only two episodes left. Cara and Miles on the splits. Will we find out what Simon Hayes is up to? And does the God Account get revealed this season? And are those two the same?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Interesting end to the first season. The gangs are back together--Cara, Miles & Rakesh, and Henry, Pria & Simon. At least temporarily, as Cara is off to Paris. Cara and Rakesh get their story book season ending, but Miles is left dangling. As is his dad (who needs a job).

Touching scene at the Bat Mitzvah. GFM always finds a way to emotionally move us every episode.

And that ending--the God Account has friended a second person, and Miles is _their _friend request! Is it because he needs help, or is he supposed to help her understand how the GA works?

All in all, a good season. This has become one of the few shows I enjoy enough to watch the night it airs.

What did you think?


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Miles is left dangling.


Not really. Miles got his podcast back.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

You're right, I forgot about that.

I need to stop watching TV on Sunday after Game of Thrones.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Feb 13, 2008)

astrohip said:


> Interesting end to the first season. The gangs are back together--Cara, Miles & Rakesh, and Henry, Pria & Simon. At least temporarily, as Cara is off to Paris. Cara and Rakesh get their story book season ending, but Miles is left dangling. As is his dad (who needs a job).
> 
> Touching scene at the Bat Mitzvah. GFM always finds a way to emotionally move us every episode.
> 
> ...


We really enjoyed the whole season. Just a feel good show with characters who are likable. Will definitely watch a season 2.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I’m glad they didn’t “solve” the God Account. If they ever do that, do it at the end of the series.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm a little skeptical of the "code" that will solve global warming. Also, he didn't have any other records of the code he used and what he did with it? He can't just do it again? I guess you have to ignore stuff like this, and while it bothers me, I still enjoy the show.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

stellie93 said:


> I'm a little skeptical of the "code" that will solve global warming. Also, he didn't have any other records of the code he used and what he did with it? He can't just do it again? I guess you have to ignore stuff like this, and while it bothers me, I still enjoy the show.


Same. Something that important would have backups of the backups. But yeah sometimes you just have to handwave things.

Overall I'm a fan of the show. I'm not one to cry during tv but I swear this one gets me misty almost every episode. I also had to look up where I'd seen Henry Chase before and realized he's the counselor from 13 Reasons Why.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> I'm not one to cry during tv but I swear this one gets me misty almost every episode.


Same here. It seems every time we get "the reveal", like the Bat Mitzvah girl's story, it just really moves me. And I'm not generally that emotional about TV. But something about this show...

Yeah, the "no backup" bugs me too, but as you say, nothing a good hand wave can't take care of.


----------



## RickyL (Sep 13, 2004)

I think the new girl is to help Miles with friend requests while Cara is gone.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

RickyL said:


> I think the new girl is to help Miles with friend requests while Cara is gone.


I really hope they time jump 6mo to start season 2.


----------



## RickyL (Sep 13, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> I really hope they time jump 6mo to start season 2.


Yeah, I'd be happy with a single episode where Cara comes back midway.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

RickyL said:


> Yeah, I'd be happy with a single episode where Cara comes back midway.


That leaves no time for dual love triangles (Cara-Miles-New Girl and Miles-Cara--Simon?)


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

DVR_Dave said:


> That leaves no time for dual love triangles (Cara-Miles-New Girl and Miles-Cara--Simon?)





Spoiler


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

DVR_Dave said:


> That leaves no time for dual love triangles (Cara-Miles-New Girl and Miles-Cara--Simon?)


So you're a Miles/Simon shipper? "Smiles?"


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

I'm glad everyone loved my show. I'll see everyone back next year.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

RickyL said:


> Yeah, I'd be happy with a single episode where Cara comes back midway.


Hmmm, or they're giving Violett Beane a few episodes off next season so she can dash to Vancouver and do some work there.


----------

